

CCP Games brings Sentry to the PlayStation - zeeg
http://blog.getsentry.com/2014/01/10/ccp-games-brings-sentry-to-playstation.html

======
james33
Sentry really is a life saver. We use it for our HTML5 MMO for both the
client-side Javascript and the back-end in Node.js, and it has helped us to
dramatically improve our end user experience. Really cool seeing this used out
of the browser!

------
look_lookatme
I've read the Wikipedia article on Stackless Python but I was wondering if
someone could quickly explain why Stackless is more desirable to CCP than
regular Python?

~~~
sp332
Unlike most MMOs, which have multiple instances or "shards" of each location,
EVE Online keeps all players in one shard. That means, for busy hub areas,
they have to handle thousands of ships interacting with each other all on one
server.

The lightweight concurrency lets them write little (and not-so-little) bits of
code that execute in parallel without incurring overhead associated with OS
threads.

Edit: sorry if I'm confusing "concurrent" and "parallel", I never really liked
those terms :p

~~~
cdash
As far as I know nothing in EVE executes in parallel in a traditional sense.
Each solar system is run on one thread and one python interpreter. While
stackless is used for concurrent programming it is not used for parallel
programing.

------
famousactress
This is a handy reminder. We spun up Sentry a while back (like, maybe 1-1.5
years ago?) and spun it back down because logging to it via TCP was
unacceptable for us.

For the folks using it, how do you get data to it? Curious how things have
shaped up over time.

~~~
StavrosK
Why not just use the UDP logger instead? I've used the hosted version of
sentry with the UDP logger just fine.

